# How many sail with a TV aboard?



## wwilson (Jul 7, 2000)

Anyone have TV aboard? Not yet, but a small LCD with built in DVD is getting tempting for those rained-in days.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes..I do have one..It's all gutted but it's there...but its removable.

I use it for the kids, Playstation, DVD and computer screen


----------



## Perithead (Nov 16, 2007)

We have a flatscreen onboard too. So far, we have only used it at the dock. Its mounted on the wall very simular to Giu's. 

Every time we use it we take it down and prop it up where ever it is most convenient. Sometime in the V-berth and sometimes in the saloon.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

No! No! No! No! Watch the sunset, read a good book, kick back and watch the world around you - don't we all get enough of that media crap the rest of the year????


----------



## tager (Nov 21, 2008)

TV: don't give the thief the keys.


----------



## 6string (Oct 19, 2006)

Why would you want that? I don't turn the one I have on at home so why would I want one on my boat?


Jeff


----------



## jackytdunaway (Sep 11, 2006)

With digital tV i get the weather 24/7 with radar. it's really nice. especially with the kid being able to watch a video and drive us batty


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

First thing I took off the boat.


----------



## funsailthekeys (May 15, 2008)

Our flat screen in the main saloon is connected to the navigation computer so if you want you are able to watch the nav screen with surround sound. Cool!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

On second thought, we do have a little 5' B&W that runs on battereries. 

It will be useless when TV converts to digital.

I'll still listen to baseball and football on the transistor radio while we eat lunch dockside. 

But on the water??

NO TV!! No radio, no CDs, just the wind and water!!


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

Never. Lots of books though. Read one every two days. I find even when I'm home I seldom watch tv now. Get everything I need on the internet without all the smarmy bias.


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

I've got one. Bought a 15 inch tv with built in dvd player. I don't normally buy extended warranties, but I did for this because I figure the moisture will kill it at some point.

We don't watch it often, but if it's raining it sure makes the time pass.


----------



## CaptKermie (Nov 24, 2006)

My wife & I are marina rats and only on a few occassions do we anchor. We have been laid over an extra couple days at marinas due to weather systems and it is at those time I would have liked a TV or DVD player to pass the time. Still don't have one, or a stereo for that matter, but the stereo is on it's way. We never had a need for radio or TV while out sailing, only while staying at a marina longer than planned. We do spend a fair bit of time exploring the harbours and checking out all the different boats at the marina but one can only do that so many times and for so long then I need something else to occupy my time.


----------



## BlueWaterMD (Oct 19, 2006)

Don't have room for one even if I wanted one. Most of my sailing is day sailing and overnight trips. Don't really have a need for one.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

One in the salon, one in the aft cabin. Godsend when I was disabled. Rigged through an antenna switch to feed from either masthead antenna or cable from a dock. Both are Sharp combo TV/DVD on bulkhead mounts. Performance is improving as more stations go digital.


----------



## jjablonowski (Aug 13, 2007)

Laptop plays DVDs.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

We have one but use it very rarely, like maybe once. So I voted "yes". Once broadcast goes digital, we'll see if we get the converter for it.

Regards


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*With marina cable, you bet!*

Our marina provides free cable so we do use it evenings we are in the slip. Get to watch a movie, weather, news. It is a Sharp Aquaos (sp?) flat screen that is mounted on an expanding arm so you can fold it flat on the bulkhead or pull out and swivel for better viewing. Bungie it back when sailing. We also can run it on battery and up until next week on our antenna that we ran up on a halyard in an anchorage if we needed to watch something rather than read. We bought it before the HD was reasonable so we are in the "digital dilemma". We have a hard time keeping enough books aboard as we also enjoy reading but have you noticed how expense they are getting???? Sure you can swap in some locales and if you are able to get what you have a hankering for at the library and you plan to be back ashore to return but even paperbacks are getting to be pretty pricey. I have become an avid read it and return it at the airport...you get 50% back on your price paid...

Leslie
S/V "Tango"
Kent Island, MD


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

I spend 8 hours a day staring at a computer screen, why would I want to do it on my off time? 

Seriously, good conversation, good books (or even mediocre books from a bookswap at a marina), watching a sunset. Very infrequently, less than once a month, we'll watch a DVD on laptop.

We didn't have a tv at home for the last 5 years we lived on land, so never missed it when we moved aboard. In fact I wonder how anyone has time?


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*Sailed...*

Sailed/boated for 30 years without one had a baby now we have a TV... When she's grown up the TV will go...


----------



## sahara (Dec 15, 2006)

No, and don't really want one, have never missed it.

We have all that crap at home. Our 2 months per summer on the boat is our family and decompression time. We read a lot, play chess and scrabble, read some more, watch sunsets and go to bed early. 

In particular my son, who is now 12, has never missed the TV. He devours books on our cruises, and just won his school's spelling bee (again). I think there is a connection.

We have a perfect spot to mount one, but I'm thinking an oil painting instead.

Maine Sail, I'll look for your boat next summer.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*TV on board*

I do not watch TV at all when at home, when cruising-mostly the Bahamas- for 6 months of the year I watch a small flat screen occasionally while docked
and if the weather is less thn optimum.


----------



## Gryzio (Dec 13, 2007)

No TV, as mentioned I can play on Laptop, but, I never bring DVD's. 

I do have a small radio and it receives shortwave too. It is fun to play with to see what I can hear, or is that, hear what I can see?

Read, I have thousands of books on Laptop and MP3 music.

Learn a new knot to tie now and the "The Ashley Book of Knots" keep me busy for the rest of my life. Ha!

Lot to do on a boat, it just finding what a person can enjoy and doing it.

For some it is TV, for me, it other things.


----------



## Joesaila (May 19, 2007)

*DVD no TV*

I would rather enjoy the peace and quiet, the company or the scenery. But we do have a DVD player and if its raining or we are just in the mood for a movie or old 'the honeymooners' show, its pretty enjoyable. I admit I would love to watch a good football game on board sometime. But it is nice to escape all the bunk.


----------



## Keldee (Jun 23, 2008)

Just a terrible idea!!! What is wrong with reading or playing games?


----------



## SeaWolf (Feb 2, 2009)

For now, we're stuck at a marina so, yes, we do have a tv aboard. Don't watch much tv, but do have a good dvd inventory and swap with other boaters


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Yikes!*

I can make no sense of the last post. Yikes, I must have watched too much TV....

Leslie
S/V Tango
Kent Island, MD


----------



## SeaWolf (Feb 2, 2009)

Okay, Leslie. Now I'm confused. What is it that confuses you about my post?

Loree
Aboard SeaWolf
CruisersLife.com


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*SeaWolf, your post makes sense but what was on my screen was not your post?*

"What is the most poisonous Have three children together to chat, said what the most dangerous drugs: their children a "mosquito most drugs, and my brother's hand was a bit mosquitoes, red and itchy." Child B "Hornets will be the best drugs, and my brother was stung Hornets then the face, it is now also the pain and swelling. "child C for a long time want to say" I do not know what the East Ciza my sister, her belly swollen big. "led strip (http://ledtech-shop.de/LED-LeistenModuleStrips---57.html)power led ("

Above was what came to me....copied it on my computer email and put above cause I could not make sense of the " most poisonous Have three children" yada, yada, yada....It was not under you name and I can not relocate it....just know it did not make sense to me and I thought I had a stroke or something.

Sorry but you, I understand! Don't know where that post went.

with kind regards,

Leslie


----------



## SeaWolf (Feb 2, 2009)

Now I understand. I received 5 of that same post and couldn't make heads or tails of it, either. I feel better now that I know I'm not alone.

Have a good one.

Loree
Aboard SeaWolf
CruisersLife.com


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm a coastal cruisier type and just got a 22" LCD HDTV with integrated DVD player for the boat. Well actually, it was a free sales incentive from my wifes past company. We had to use the points this month and couldn't find anything else in the catalog that we could use, so we thought we'd try the TV on the boat thing.

Our boat has a mast mounted TV antenna, so we'll see how that works. If the reception is good it could mean not missing the Saturday night NASCAR races and might even promote hanging around later on Sunday to watch the race on board before heading home. Even if the antenna doesn't cut it, we usually take a couple of CD's to watch before bed or if rain drive us below decks. We used to just watch them on the laptop that also delivers weather before we leave the dock and SeaClear charts once we do, but now we'll be able to stop squinting. lol


----------



## wolfshead13 (Nov 4, 2008)

19" 12 volt LCD and a 12 volt DVD player. I must confess, my slip has cable too so now and then we will watch the brain sucker, usually on rainy nights.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

There is no way in hell there will be a TV on our boat, per The Admiral! 

(yes, whipped)


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

I have a flatscreen w/DVD on board. Great for rainy days. But its for marina use only, when I leave the slip it is securely stowed and doesn't come out until I'm again hooked up to shore power. Never, Never, Never on the hook.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Maine Sail said:


> When she's grown up the TV will go...


Sure it will...LOL:laugher


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Chiming in a little late...*

Even though I make "television" (some may argue it's not worthy...), I have had our TV at home turned off since 1999. The only thing we use the set for is playback of DVDs. I use the Internet for "TV" anymore. My wife and I watch "CSI: Crime Scene Investigations" on the laptop, and I like catching Craig Ferguson's monologues on YouTube - because I couldn't stay up that late anyway...

On board we take a laptop and play DVDs - but not every trip or every night. Reading, music, cooking, relaxing, and even maintenance are the norm.


----------



## anthon (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a small portable for rainy days.
My missus needs her fix


----------



## SeaWolf (Feb 2, 2009)

Midlife Sailor,
We have a 22" HDTV with DVD and only use it for DVDs. We've installed 2 different mast TV antennas on the boat but never had any luck with either of them and we were pretty close to two of the stations' towers. Don't know why we did that as we rarely watch TV. Must have been a brain malfunction of the first order. Our marina provides cable gratis and we hooked up so we can keep track of the weather if somethings brewing, but that's about it for TV on SeaWolf.

Loree
Aboard SeaWolf
CruisersLife.com


----------



## PCP777 (Apr 7, 2009)

Right now I feel like it would defeat the point, but I am new to being a boat owner and we don't live aboard..

At home we devour Netflix, we also have their free home streaming service through a ROKU box, which we love. last night I was watching the Annapolis Seamanship video through that last night...there are some good sailing videos in the view now stuff.


----------



## SeaWolf (Feb 2, 2009)

I agree. before we moved aboard we didn't even consider a TV. We preferred the uninterrupted 'family time' to see how the kids would deal with living aboard without all their bells and whistles. Fortunately, they didn't skip a beat and took to boat life like ducks to water

Loree
Aboard SeaWolf
CruisersLife.com


----------



## alwheeler98 (Oct 6, 2008)

No TV here, the closest we've come so far is to consider speakers to hook up to our IPhones.


----------



## wwilson (Jul 7, 2000)

OK then - thanks for your opinions, insight and vitriol (the last [I think] directed toward TV). I will install a 22" Toshiba HD/DVD combo next week.

I certainly agree with the notion that a TV would spoil a pretty anchorage, but the fun of that has never been so precarious that TV could compete anyway.

After a week on the boat - most of it in the rain - all of it at the dock, a "bit" of TV would have been a welcome (if mindless) diversion. As it was, I missed seeing the Caps' game 7; still painful. Interesting also that half the poll respondents either have, or want TV aboard (bad company... but plenty of it!)

Have a good sail,
Wayne


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

I don't have a TV on board, but I don't have a problem with it. I think there is a time and place for everything. I'm not into reading (except technically orientated things that most people find boring), and I don't watch much TV except maybe CSPAN and Lost. If I did have a TV on board, I know I wouldn't be watching it while sailing, but I might in the evenings in a marina.


----------



## eolon (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a 52" LED TV on my boat. I like to watch it and pretend I am at home in my living room, away from all the water and nature and junk.

Best Regards,


e

.::.


----------



## tager (Nov 21, 2008)

TV: Don't give the thief the keys.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

When we bought our Little Harbor 38 "Hallelujah" 22 years ago, it came with a small 6 inch color battery operated TV. We used it on the first trip from Ft. Lauderdale to Long Island to watch VCR's we were taking of the trip ... never turned on in the next 21 years. 

Because I am classified (but don't believe it) as terminally ill with Stage 4 Prostate Cancer spread to the lymphs and Stage 2 ureter cancer spread to the right kidney, my wife thinks it is time to sell. Also, due to the side effects of 6 years of hormonal therapy I seem to break something each year (a left wrist, then big toe, 4 ribs and finally two wrists simultaneously.

But none of these were sailing. 

I guess I could give up sailing and buy a big flat screen.


----------



## StoneAge (Sep 28, 2007)

No TV, but Internet and computer with flat screen and DVD - We DO liveaboard.


----------



## 224 (Mar 8, 2008)

1


----------



## JungleJim (May 16, 2009)

Keep Sailing LittleHarbor!

Oh I have TV, multiple on our boat as we ready to live aboard. Matter of fact, I'm looking into the Trac system for DirectTV for one reason; I'm a wicked diehahd Boston fan. Red Sox, Patriots - Celtics, Bruins now interesting again. I skip the news - sensational baloney.

Reds Sox - Yankees game now that's news!


----------



## casioqv (Jun 15, 2009)

Heck no! I don't even have a TV at home. I only get one life to live, and don't want to waste it watching TV when I could be doing something like sailing.


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

i use my computer and some software w/a hd antenna... dont get many stations, but enough to check in with the world. also makes a good dvd player too


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

I sail to disconnect from society, not to drag it along with me. The cell phone is off and in a drawer and the VHF is set to Ch 13. The only media I am willing to tolerate on the boat are books and perhaps a little music.

E-books are finally approaching the point of reliability, versatility and very low power consumption to make them attractive to have on the boat vs. the bulk of paper books. With the Kindle you can buy books, newspapers and magazines online, through the book itself without the hassle of a laptop.


----------



## sarafinadh (Jun 16, 2009)

we have a nice little flat screen in the vberth, with a tiny dvd player. There is cable (comes with the internet) and is hooked up, but virtually never watched. We use it to curl up with a good movie on cold nights. ANd of course, only in the marina. On the hook it would drain the bank dry in nano seconds!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 3, 2008)

We like to spent lots of time on the boat, as much as we can, weeks at a time if possible (so far only pulled off a couple months in a row) so we have radios (shortwave, am, fm, vhf ect) computers and a flat screen which is also a TV. We rarely get a signal but we are at a new marina so I'll put up the antenna and see what we get. The flat screen is most often used as a monitor screen so we can watch movies and TV shows downloaded. 

We travel internationally and find it a real pain not being able to watch HULU outside the US or other stations inside the US. 

The big screen is also good for watching DIY videos and I find that it comes in handy with boat stuff. Captain Ron is often referred to when we have sailing questions. Like why do diesels like their oil? Captn Ron has the answer! Where will things go wrong? Captn Ron has the answer. 

Cheech and Chong is always a good reference for easy border crosssings...

Movies and other videos look much better on the larger screen, wouldn't sail without one.


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

We have 2 TVs on a 33' boat. We watch movies and TV shows from an hard drive instead of standard TV.


----------



## SVCarolena (Oct 5, 2007)

No TV on the boat, though we have the laptop with bluray drive if we want to watch our Netflix on the boat. We upgraded our cable at home to HD recently. When the sales person on the phone asked how many TVs we had in the house to determine how many boxes we needed, she went completely silent when we said "one." She then told us that most people have at least three or four, and the day before she had spoken with a customer who had 20! We did away with the tv in the bedroom years ago and haven't looked back or regretted it a bit. Don't get me wrong, we like TV and watch a fair share, but there is a time and place for everything IMHO.


----------



## GraceOmallyPirateQueen (Apr 7, 2011)

TV? Got to be kidding. Sailing is getting away from it all, enjoying time with friends, and feeling the breath of the divine through my hair!


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

We have a small flat screen TV with DVD and Cassett players in an "Entertainment Center" in the Salon (see below). While on a cruise we often enjoy watching a movie in the evening (the "Movie Hour"). The girls make popcorn and my daughter will often invite any other kids that happen to be in the anchorage over as well (we've had as many as 10!). Frankly, there is nothing quite so enjoyable as listening to the "girls" laughing away although I personally don't have the patience for it.

I have also found that during a rough passage, letting the girls shelter below and watch a silly movie helps them keep their minds off otherwise worrisome weather.

FWIW...


----------



## PopeyeGordon (Mar 3, 2011)

*New uses for LED backlit TV's - underwater video monitor and more*

Continued advances on performance and features of flat panel LCD tv's give them amazingly low power consumption and versatility.

A 32 inch Samsung flat panel LED backlit tv uses only 42 watts at a medium brightness setting and it is only an inch thick. Lighter in weight as well. The same size screen with CCFL backlighting uses close to 200 watts. HUGE difference!

Features that were once rare are now ubiquitous. Slots to plug in your digital camera memory cards. Computer monitor inputs. A new feature of many laptops now, besides LED backlighting, is HDMI cable outputs and most TV's have HDMI inputs.

Consider this use for your TV: strap an underwater color video camera to the front of your keel. Watch 'fish tv' for hours without seeing commercials. These cameras have come down in price and increased in performance, like most electronics. They even have infrared lighting for night use. Stop dreaming about forward looking sonar and use your camera to watch for those coral heads(clear waters only).

While laptops can do a lot with video, a larger screen size is more suited to showing your photo collection without everyone huddling around the small screen.

I have not researched as to the availablilty of 12 volt tv with LED backlights but this would be great to avoid the use of an inverter especially when paired with a 12 volt DVD player.


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

With apologies to the many purists, I have to say that "Movie Night" is a favorite event aboard Deja Vu. After a day of sailing, my friends and I either barbecue or hit the Cheesecake Factory a short walk from the boat. Then it's back to the boat for snacks & a movie. Good times.

Mike


----------



## jackytdunaway (Sep 11, 2006)

I have a 22" LED 12-volt. there are quite a few on the market


----------



## jepomer (Nov 29, 2008)

No space for it. 
Want to get away from it, too!


----------



## bbonifaci (Jun 22, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## KnottyGurl (Feb 8, 2011)

Keeps the kids happy during rain days, with a game or movie while under way or at anchor/dock. Other then that it's not used very much.
Oh it's a 16 flat screen with laptop connection as well.


----------



## Travelnik (May 24, 2013)

I don't even have it at the house! It was a big waste of money with no value in return!

All garbage and blah, blah, blah commercials. uke

I'm a total hypocrite though...I make those stupid commercials! 

Sorry!


----------



## paulatcrag (May 30, 2013)

In this digital era it would mean packing a satellite dish along, I cant even imagine trying to keep it locked onto a satellite.


----------



## Cap-Couillon (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## Andrew65 (Dec 21, 2009)

eolon said:


> I have a 52" LED TV on my boat. I like to watch it and pretend I am at home in my living room, away from all the water and nature and junk.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> ...


Subtle eolon, subtle...hehehe....


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

I confess, I had one. But, only because my ex-wife demanded it. When she left, so did the TV.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

SVAuspicious said:


> One in the salon, one in the aft cabin. Godsend when I was disabled. Rigged through an antenna switch to feed from either masthead antenna or cable from a dock. Both are Sharp combo TV/DVD on bulkhead mounts. Performance is improving as more stations go digital.


Update: Rarely use the salon TV as a TV. Regularly share movie night in the aft cabin. Don't use the DVD player much anymore - all our movies are ripped to the boat computer and copied to an iPod Touch and the original DVDs put in storage. Do use the salon TV as a secondary monitor for charting and radar display.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

I do. It come with the boat. I never use it and I am going to take it away and change it for a nice painting.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

We do watch the odd DVD on computer but that's about it. I doubt I'd ever instal a TV as such.


----------



## Palm-Tree-Living (Aug 25, 2013)

Faster said:


> No! No! No! No! Watch the sunset, read a good book, kick back and watch the world around you - don't we all get enough of that media crap the rest of the year????


I have to agree, my personal business life is a long one. I would want not hear nothing but the water.

Blessings,


----------



## jdazey (Jan 16, 2016)

TV came with the boat. We never turn it on. We prefer watching channel fore and channel aft.

Joe & Sue


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

No broacast TV here in these islands, cable only, so we couldn't watch "TV" if we wanted to. I haven't watched anything with a laugh track in 30 years, anyhow.. When we were living ashore, we watched Discovery, Nat'l Geo, History channel stuff. Used to watch Deadliest Catch. When we moved aboard last year my wife needed a second monitor for her software development work, so instead of buying another monitor we brought the television from home. It's got all the hookups and makes a great monitor. Now we watch the odd movie on Netflix in the marina, streaming on their internet.

If we were "getting away from it all" by sailing I probably wouldn't have one, but this boat is now our home and we see no reason to not be as comfy as we want to be.


----------



## reduc (Sep 19, 2014)

I voted liveaboard not on my boat...but then I've only been living aboard a couple of months. So far the laptop has been fine. I mostly used the TV at home for movies, and the laptop on the boat has been sufficient. If I were staying in one place I might be more tempted given a cable connection, but even then I am not sure.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Back a few years an American TV celeb took his family trans Atantic on a chartered vessel. Wrote a book about how the trip was ruined by the breakdown of the VHS player. Only remember because boat was named Thane (US registry).


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

I have a small flat screen but it's not mounted. I keep it stored and pull it out on rainy days/nights or whatever. I use my phone with netflix to play movies or shows.

In the past, if the weather was forecast was not so good it might keep me from heading down to the boat on my days off. Now, I don't have that excuse because I can always watch a movie at night.

Not having it mounted means I have to pull it out and set it up, this precludes me from being lazy on nicer days


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Since moving aboard I admit, I now have a TV... mostly to watch movies and football. In the past I just used a laptop for movies for the kids... 

27" LED Smart TV which uses very little power and a HD antenna, WiFi for Netflix and can play DVD as well. Can hook up my phone, laptop, or tablet if I want to use and of my apps on the big screem, like Navionics, Active Captain, NOAA Weather, etc. 

As posted previously, never had a TV, but living aboard it's a nice to have. I don't watch it much in summer, never have, I doubt that will change...


----------



## curtis742 (Jan 26, 2016)

I had one of those 5" TVs on Galveston bay. got a digital converter and hooked a jumper wire to one of the back stays, got over 70 channels, some were over 300 miles away. The mast and stays make a great antenna system.


----------



## CLOSECALL (Dec 11, 2012)

I find it a little odd to distinguish between a laptop/tablet and a tv. I think you're watching tv regardless of what device you use and whether you watch broadcast or internet.

Just an observation. Carry on. Soon the snow will melt.


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

our TV/monitor isn't mounted, either. Just set up on the nav desk while we're at the marina. Will have to stow it to sail and anchor.

Interesting about using the mast as an antenna. How do you hook up the two input wires to what is essentially ground?

Not that there's a broadcast television station within 70 miles of us, but I'm still interested .


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

2Gringos said:


> our TV/monitor isn't mounted, either. Just set up on the nav desk while we're at the marina. Will have to stow it to sail and anchor.
> 
> Interesting about using the mast as an antenna. How do you hook up the two input wires to what is essentially ground?
> 
> Not that there's a broadcast television station within 70 miles of us, but I'm still interested .


If it were me, I would try running a wire with an alligator clip to a shroud and attach it to the antenna connector. You may need to get a coax adapter depending on the age of your TV. My guess is over water you should get very good range. I know where I keep my boat in summer I would only get a couple of local religious stations with a standard antenna. Have not tried the shroud as I don't have a TV on board and have not had one since around the change to digital signal. Not sure what to do with the other lead, I would try just one, and try both connectors and see if it works should just cost a couple of dollars and if it does not work, long wires with alligator clips are very useful in all sorts of electrical system trouble shooting.


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

CLOSECALL said:


> I find it a little odd to distinguish between a laptop/tablet and a tv. I think you're watching tv regardless of what device you use and whether you watch broadcast or internet.
> 
> Just an observation. Carry on. Soon the snow will melt.


So, by that reasoning, watching a Youtube video on how to fix a leaking thru hull or lay fiberglass mat is basically the same thing as watching "Everybody Loves Raymond" and giggling along with the laugh track.

What I find interesting are the "Not on MY boat!" type responses. Reminds me of people with substance abuse issues who can't walk into a restaurant that serves beer because they don't have the will power not to order one and drink it.


----------



## CLOSECALL (Dec 11, 2012)

Well, I didn't say that I don't watch programs on the boat. What I mean is that there is little difference between watching everybody likes Raymond on a tablet or a tv. It's still tv.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

So 63% of live aboard and 43% of cruisers have TV. But what surprises me is that based on photos most people install their TV in a way that only 1 person really can see it well.


----------



## MarcStAug (Nov 2, 2014)

All purely personal preference on the boat just as it is on land. There isn't a right or wrong; just a personal choice. I admit I am addicted to a couple of TV shows, but the last time I was on the boat on a charter for three weeks - nothing. But again, it was my choice since it was available.


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

CLOSECALL said:


> Well, I didn't say that I don't watch programs on the boat. What I mean is that there is little difference between watching everybody likes Raymond on a tablet or a tv. It's still tv.


So you'd lump the content with the medium. Would reading a novel on your laptop also be watching tv? How about reading on an iPad or iPhone? They're both TVs by one definition.

I've never seen "Everybody Loves Raymond", by the way. I just picked a sitcom title that particularly irked me at the time.

I think the last television broadcast series I watched was X-files whenever that was. Before we moved out of the house, we'd sometimes notice that we hadn't turned the televison on in weeks. Or sometimes we couldn't remember the last time we'd had it on. Then one of us would get hooked on some history channel thing and we'd watch every night for a while.

Another interesting question for the cruisers who do not have TV on their boats nor want it would be how many hours a week they watch it when they're not on the boat. It all seems to be falling into folders based upon different types of usage. I would expect, for example, cruisers who spend a lot of time in remote pacific atolls to have little use for a television. Those cruising the coast of Florida, different perspective.

There's no right nor wrong. Admitting one watches television does not make them a racist, birther, denier, etc. Unless they watch broadcast news. That makes them basically uniformed.


----------



## CLOSECALL (Dec 11, 2012)

How about this. A device used for reading, in the context of this discussion, is not a tv. That same device used for navigation, is not a tv. That same device used to call home, is not a tv. That device used to watch everyone likes Raymond, is a tv.

So, no judging here, except maybe about everyone likes Raymond.


----------



## Moke (Oct 25, 2014)

I voted no way as a coastal cruiser. Having said that, we did two weeks living aboard this last summer and we did use our ipad to stream Netflix. Does that count?


----------

